# Drowning



## G20t (Aug 4, 2004)

The ac discharge is clogged and the water is backing up into the car. On the engine side i tried to snake a coat hanger where the discharge is but could not get that far in. Do any of you know what could be blocking it? I tried to take the pan out from inside the car under the dash, but it wouldnt budge. i guess the rubber hose and the glue are holding it tight. Is there anyway to take it out to see what is clogging it. If any1 else has had this problem I'd really appreciate some help, or even other possibilities as to what it is. 


Signed,
Drowning


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the cold air box is behind the glove box. you can remove the lower part of the box and clean it out. chances are something is lodged in the hole and clogging it. not a very hard job to do, you just have to be careful you dont crack the box or bend the lines going into it. if i remember correctly, whats holding it so tightly is a couple of hidden bolts that you have to remove... gently tug on it and see where its holding tight and then remove them. i cant remember exactly but there might be access to the bolts from the engine side of the firewall.


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

Same thing's happening to me this weekend. I had a puddle in the passenger well. I'll have a look.


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

All didn't go well last night. I couldn't get the bottom of the box off. 

there are 6 screws holding the glovebox in. Plus a snap in to the right (door
side of it. Comes off pretty easy. 

Then there are 6 screws that I found for the bottom. And a few for the top
to get wiggle room. 

However, the bottom still has a tube going through the firewall to the drain tube. I couldn't move it. 

The drain tube is soft rubber right behind the tire just inside of the wheel well.
It doesn't seem to be the problem.


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

I signed up my Altima on www.alldatadiy.com and looked for this.

Procedures say to evacuate the system and pull it out as a unit. Then
separate. Bummer. 

Also, there's a technical service bulletin on this happening and getting
the ECU wet. 


MIL ON/Driveability Problem - ECM Condensation Damage
Classification:
HA98-005

Reference:
NTB99-006


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well damn, that sucks... i thought, actually hoped is more like it, that our cars would be like the frontiers... when i looked at it, that was the idea i got. we pulled the box from my uncles truck pretty easily. dont remember if we evacuated the system before or after though...


----------

